# ISO Lobster pan bake recipe



## JustJoel (Dec 30, 2017)

Petit lobster tails were on sale today at the supermarket, so I bought two, thinking that even though they’re just frozen and thawed lobster tails from some, on NYE meh lobster is better than none at all, right? (I know many of you will disagree with me on that point, perhaps even vehemently. Forgive my trespass!)

Once, when I was on layover in Boston, I took a train about 20 minutes out of town to this huge barn-style lobster house, and their specialty was lobster pan bake. It was delicious. Baked in a wine and garlic cream sauce, if I recall. I thought it would be a nice, subtle way to, well, disguise some of its shortcomings, while not losing that lovely lobster flavor.

Any suggestions would be helpful! Thanks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 31, 2017)

You are so lucky queens and kings of googling haunt DC, Joel.  Ask and ye shall receive. Not sure this is the place you ate at, but it might be a 20-minute train ride from Logan. We live about 60 miles out of the city and avoid its crazy driving unless it's mandatory we go in - and nothing is mandatory, unless the governor calls personally, as far as I am concerned. 

I found this recipe on line that is from Chef Jasper White's place called "Summer Shack". The structure looks kinda barn-like in the photos I found, so here is the link to his recipe (which is for a full lobster - you'll need to make adjustments for two small tails): *Summer Shack’s Famous Pan Roasted Lobster*

No garlic in the recipe, but it does call for chives. Also has chervil. If you don't have access to chervil, the blogger offers an adjustment you can make. The recipe sounds good. Still, I won't be making any lobster on NYE.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 31, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You are so lucky queens and kings of googling haunt DC, Joel.  Ask and ye shall receive. Not sure this is the place you ate at, but it might be a 20-minute train ride from Logan. We live about 60 miles out of the city and avoid its crazy driving unless it's mandatory we go in - and nothing is mandatory, unless the governor calls personally, as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I found this recipe on line that is from Chef Jasper White's place called "Summer Shack". The structure looks kinda barn-like in the photos I found, so here is the link to his recipe (which is for a full lobster - you'll need to make adjustments for two small tails): *Summer Shack’s Famous Pan Roasted Lobster*
> 
> No garlic in the recipe, but it does call for chives. Also has chervil. If you don't have access to chervil, the blogger offers an adjustment you can make. The recipe sounds good. Still, I won't be making any lobster on NYE.


I think that may very well be the place, although I seem to remember that the pan roast was served in a pan. But I kinda remember garlic, too, so maybe I’m just having a senior moment.

Thank you for the links, Ms. Goddess! I might be able to adapt it somehow for just two bitty lobster tails without too much trouble, but I think I’m gonna save it for the next live lobsters are on sale at the local Asian market.

Again, very very much appreciated. Thank you! (Hope you’re surviving your frigid NYE! Stay warm, and safe. Happy New Year!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 31, 2017)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/lobster-diablo-70320.html


----------

